# Motor from Motenenergy



## bonewibb (Aug 30, 2009)

I see a new motor on ebay being listed by Motenergy. Item number is 200651758597. Supposedly, the motor has performance similar to Netgain Warp 9. Here is some of the information from the ebay ad:

The motor is a Series Wound DC Motor for use in electric vehicle conversion. It has a similar performance to the NetGain Warp 9 and ADC FB1-4001A motors.

We have 20 motors available at a special price to perform market research. Your comments are welcome. This is s standard Motenergy, Inc. product.

Each motor is run on a Dynamometer for 1 hour at 205 amps and 72 volts DC before packaging.

Voltage Range is 48-144 VDC.
Continuous Current of 205 amps
Peak Current of 500 amps for 2 minutes
Continuous Power at 144 VDC is 26 kw, (35 HP)
Peak Power at 144 VDC is 70 HP (50 KW)
This motor has adjustable timing, temperature sensor, and brush life indicator.
Works well with the Curtis 1231C Motor Control
Comes with a 1 year warranty for parts and manufacturing defects from Motenergy, Inc.


Note: I sent a note via ebay asking about shaft size to see if it is the same as Netgain Warp 9 and received the following response:

The 1.125" shaft and 0.250" keyway are the same. We also have the 4" diameter Pilot for centering the motor on the bracket, just like the Netgain Warp 9. The only d8ifference is in the mounting holes. Netgain has 4 holes, 3/8-16 thread on a 8.4 inch bolt circle. We have 5 mounting bolts, M10 metric, on a 8.819 inch bolt circle (Our motor is larger and bigger in diameter.)

The location of the mounting holes takes them out of the running for me using an adapter from Rebirth Auto.


----------

